
The Light L16 Is Brilliant… and Braindead - kartickv
https://petapixel.com/2017/12/08/review-light-l16-brilliant-braindead/
======
kartickv
This camera:

\- works well in only some situations.

\- is bigger and heavier than cameras with much bigger and better sensors.

\- is very costly, at $1700, compared to $400.

Computational photography should result in benefits to the user, like being
cheaper, lighter, thinner or more versatile than a traditional camera.

